# Giant MTX 225 - Got It



## jspansel (Mar 19, 2014)

2004 Giant MTX 225 - BikePedia

I am going to look at this bike after work tonight for my 9 year old daughter. She has a cheapo single speed walmart bike and its horrible.

I can get the above bike for $60. Sure seems like its a good decent price for a "real" bike. It is 10 years old though. ???

BBB shows its value pretty much right at $60. So I think I will snag it up unless this is a horrible bike? From the reviews I could find, seems like its a pretty decent one.

Giant MTX 225 Kids Reviews - Mtbr.com

When my daughter will ride with us, we will just be riding easy bike trails/ forest service dirt roads. She is able to do this on her wally world bike, but its not very enjoyable for her as the thing is heavy as all get out and no gears. Really struggles on even the slightest of inclines. AND she is too big for the bike as it is.

Thoughts?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Personally think something like this will be a better deal
http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/4425731153.html


----------



## jspansel (Mar 19, 2014)

TwoTone said:


> Personally think something like this will be a better deal
> http://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/4425731153.html


Dead ad link...

And I dont want to drive that far and spend the gas money... 

She will outgrow this one and be ready for a small 26" within a year or two. Just looking for a decent transition bike right now as she has no "shifting/gearing" experience. And I'm broke at the moment trying to save for a house. :thumbsup:


----------



## jspansel (Mar 19, 2014)

Well I ended up picking it up for her. It was quite a bit rougher than made out to be. Seat of course was trashed, both tires flat, and covered in gunk/dirt all over. Seemed to shift ok and everything looked straight. Gears and chain looked good.

Ended up getting it for even cheaper.

Spent hours last night cleaning, de-greasing, scrubbing, lubing, and adjusting what I could. Scotch brite pad made the metal shine again and take out the small imperfections really nice.

Thought it came out really good! Shifts like butter, tires hold air so far (will replace soon anyways). Cleaned up really good. Couple little spots on it but nothing too bad.

Put my wifes seat from her Trek Cali on it. She got a different one so this was just a spare. It even matches and looks great on the bike.

Put a bottle cage on it and it holds a full size bottle just fine.

My daughter is very happy with it.

Still need to adjust the front derailer a little better but so far everything works really nice.

Some pics:


----------



## poke em (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice job. And it has a rigid fork so you don't need to worry about replacing a 6 pound boat anchor pogo stick. For tires you should keep checking the Schwalbe usa site for the wire bead Mow Joes that run 12.95 each.


----------



## jspansel (Mar 19, 2014)

poke em said:


> Nice job. And it has a rigid fork so you don't need to worry about replacing a 6 pound boat anchor pogo stick. For tires you should keep checking the Schwalbe usa site for the wire bead Mow Joes that run 12.95 each.


Thanks! Yes, a rigid fork was a good selling point for this bike. She has no need for a suspension fork right now where we would take her. I read its much easier to learn as well on a rigid and much lighter.

I'll keep an eye for those tires!


----------

